# Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel MB ne gute Grafikkarte hat?



## Cyklan No.1 (18. November 2009)

Hi wie viel MB hat ne gute Grafikkarte also nich nur für WoW sondern auch für andere gute Spiele damit ich die Grafik aufs höchste pushen kann

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

1024 ist meines Wissens derzeit Standard

edit:

Da deine Frage aber nicht grade Fachwissen impliziert, würde ich dir raten, dich mehr mit der Thematik zu befassen. Speicher ist bei einer GRafikkarte auch nicht alles.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2009)

ab 1024MB machts Spaß, gibt von verschiedenen Firmen schon übertaktete Grafikkarten zu einem vernünftigen Preis, wie die 4870 von ATI usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. November 2009)

Also würde 1024 empfehlen (habe selber 512 mb aber finde ich zuwenig)
das hat jetzt fast jeder^^

Aebr Prozessor macht in WoW auch ne Menge aus.


----------



## Freakypriest (18. November 2009)

Generell kann man sagen 1024 es gibt aber auch leistungstarke Karten mit etwas weniger die donnoch besser sind. Aber wenn du eine ati 4xxx oder gtx 2xx kaufst mit 1024 aufwärts wirste erstmal keine probleme haben.

Aber man muss bedenken ein 32bit System kann nur 4gb ram verarbeiten, realistisch sogar nur 3,25gb. und bei 1gb Grafik ram hast du sogar nur noch 3GB da die summe 4gb nicht überschreiten kann, veringert sich dein System Ram im verhältniss zur Graka.

Da es sogar 2gb Karten gibt sollte man diese niemals mit einem 32bit System betreiben wenn man mehr als 2gb Arbeitspeicher hat.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (18. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen 1024 es gibt aber auch leistungstarke Karten mit etwas weniger die donnoch besser sind. Aber wenn du eine ati 4xxx oder gtx 2xx kaufst mit 1024 aufwärts wirste erstmal keine probleme haben.
> 
> Aber man muss bedenken ein 32bit System kann nur 4gb ram verarbeiten, realistisch sogar nur 3,25gb. und bei 1gb Grafik ram hast du sogar nur noch 3GB da die summe 4gb nicht überschreiten kann, veringert sich dein System Ram im verhältniss zur Graka.
> 
> Da es sogar 2gb Karten gibt sollte man diese niemals mit einem 32bit System betreiben wenn man mehr als 2gb Arbeitspeicher hat.


wie meinste das jezz?


----------



## Creciente (18. November 2009)

Dabei kommt es gar nicht so sehr auf die Menge des Speichers an sondern auf die gesamte Hardware.
Richtig ist, dass man inzwischen viele Grafikkarten mit 1024MB Arbeitsspeicher bekommt, aber wer nun glaubt nur mit viel Speicher auf der Karte würde ein Spiel wie WoW in den höchsten Detailstufen plötzlich auch ruckelfrei laufen irrt sich da leider.

Vorab:
Dein gesamter Rechner sollte schon in einer gewissen Leistungsklasse ausgerüstet sein.
Pauschale Aussagen über bestimmte Werte möchte ich da nicht geben. Damit sollte man sich entweder selbst beschäftigt haben oder sich von jemanden beraten lassen, dem man vertraut. Sonst kann es sehr schnell sehr teuer werden und trotzdem im Verhältnis wenig Leistung bringen.

Grafik:
Es wurde hier schon die AMD 48** Serie angesprochen.
Die ist an sich nicht schlecht aber auch hier darf man nicht erwarten plötzlich Quantensprünge zu erleben.

In meinem System zuhause habe ich z.b. 2x die AMD/ATI Radeon 3870 im Crossfiremodus laufen und bin locker zufrieden.
Ich spiele auf maximaler Detailstufe aber in Dalaran oder generell bei sehr vielen Effekten und Texturen kann es auch hier schon mal zu kleineren Rucklern kommen.
Mein restliches System ist aber auch entsprechend zusammengebaut und entsprechend hochwertige (wenn auch nicht brandaktuelle) Hardware verbaut.

Lass dich am Besten von einen PC Fachmann oder einem Bekannten deines Vertrauens beraten.
Hier nach Meinungen zu fragen trägt nur dazu bei, dass viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zwischen noch mehr Halbwissen und Unwahrheiten zu totaler eigener Verwirrung führen.

Gruß Cre


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Aber man muss bedenken ein 32bit System kann nur 4gb ram verarbeiten, realistisch sogar nur 3,25gb. und bei 1gb Grafik ram hast du sogar nur noch 3GB da die summe 4gb nicht überschreiten kann, veringert sich dein System Ram im verhältniss zur Graka.



Der Speicher der GraKa wird doch meines Wissens vom Chip der GraKa adressiert und nicht von der CPU des Rechners.


----------



## Maldinie (18. November 2009)

1.
Der Grafikchip ist das entscheidende Kaufkriterium. Viele Käufer machen den Fehler und achten nur auf die Größe des Grafikspeichers und schließen daraus auf die Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikkarte. Doch dies ist definitiv falsch. Wenn ein Grafikkartenhersteller ein neues Modell veröffentlicht, wurde immer der Grafikchip überarbeitet, weil dieser für die Berechnung von 3D-Animationen zuständig ist. Andere Komponenten werden natürlich auch verbessert, spielen aber eine minder bedeutsame Rolle.

2. Grafikspeicher 
Das zweitwichtigste Kriterium beim Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte ist der Grafikspeicher, wobei aber weniger die Größe, sondern die Art und Taktung des Speichers entscheidend ist. Aktuelle Spiele werden in der Regel auf eine bestimmte Grafikspeichergröße optimiert und deswegen bringt einem der Kauf einer Grafikkarte mit überdurchschnittlich viel Speicher nur sehr wenig. Aus diesem Grund sollte man sich einfach mal kurz umschauen, wie viel Speicher denn momentan aktuell ist und sich danach richten. Natürlich sollte die Grafikkarte nicht zu wenig Grafikspeicher besitzen, denn dann muss die Grafikkarte auf den langsamen Hauptspeicher auslagern, was natürlich zu Leistungseinbußen kommt. 

Es ist oftmals schon verlockend, wenn man zwei Angebote derselben Grafikkarte vorliegen hat und die eine Grafikkarte doppelt so viel Speicher wie die andere besitzt. Doch man sollte genau hinschauen, ob die Daten übereinstimmen, denn Speicher ist teuer und Grafikkartenhersteller haben nichts zu verschenken. Oftmals wird der Speichertakt deutlich gesenkt, wenn die Grafikkarte mehr Speicher besitzt als das Referenzmodell. Um den doppelt so großen Speicher ausgleichen zu können, setzt man einfach billigeren Speicher ein, der sich nicht so hoch takten lässt.

3. Technologien: DirectX-Version 
In früheren Zeiten zählte nur die Geschwindigkeit von Grafikkarten und man legte weniger Wert auf die Grafikqualität. Dies hat sich heutzutage geändert. Seit dem Geforce 3, der als erstes DirectX 8.1 unterstützte und hervorragende Grafikeffekte darstellen konnte, weiß man, welche realistischen Grafikanimationen mit modernen Grafikkarten möglich ist. 

Doch was ist DirectX? DirectX ist eine Spieleschnittstelle für Windows und beinhaltet bestimmte Programmroutinen, mit deren Hilfe 3D-Applikationen schneller ablaufen. Mit den Programmroutinen können Entwickler direkt auf die Hardware der Grafikkarte zugreifen. DirectX wird stetig weiterentwickelt, es müssen aber auch die Grafikkarten modifiziert werden, damit sie die neuesten Features aus DirectX unterstützen können. 

Wenn eine Grafikkarte beispielsweise nur DirectX bis zur Version 8.1 unterstützt, ein Spiel aber unter DirectX9 programmiert wurde, muss die Grafikkarte die entsprechenden Effekte emulieren bzw. simulieren. Dies hat zur Folge, dass zum einen die Leistungsfähigkeit  gesenkt und zweitens die Grafikeffekte nicht richtig und somit nicht realitätsgetreu dargestellt werden. 

Daher sollte man auch darauf achten, dass die Grafikkarte auch die aktuellste DirectX-Version unterstützt, denn die Leistungsfähigkeit der Shadereinheiten ist maßgebend für die gesamte Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte.


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

1024 ist optimal

Alles usper^^ hab ich auch^^

Und dazu noch 4GB RAM Antilagg ;P


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Beherzige den Rat von Maldinie! 
die nachfolgenden Post werden wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel aussagekräftiger werden.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (18. November 2009)

also 844MB würden reichen oder?


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also 844MB würden reichen oder?



hast du den TExt von Maldinie gelesen und verstanden? Wenn ja, dann erübrigt sich deine Frage.


----------



## Creciente (18. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen 1024 es gibt aber auch leistungstarke Karten mit etwas weniger die donnoch besser sind. Aber wenn du eine ati 4xxx oder gtx 2xx kaufst mit 1024 aufwärts wirste erstmal keine probleme haben.
> 
> Aber man muss bedenken ein 32bit System kann nur 4gb ram verarbeiten, realistisch sogar nur 3,25gb. und bei 1gb Grafik ram hast du sogar nur noch 3GB da die summe 4gb nicht überschreiten kann, veringert sich dein System Ram im verhältniss zur Graka.
> 
> Da es sogar 2gb Karten gibt sollte man diese niemals mit einem 32bit System betreiben wenn man mehr als 2gb Arbeitspeicher hat.




@TE 
vergiss das mal ganz schnell wieder - in den Zeilen ist so gut wie nichts enthalten was richtig ist.

Was der Autor meint ist, dass ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem nur etwa 3GB Arbeitsspeicher addressieren (verwalten) kann.
Der Grafikspeicher ist davon aber abgekoppelt, da dieser durch die GPU (der Prozessor auf der Grafikkarte) verwaltet wird.
Das Betriebssystem interessiert sich dafür nur unwesentlich und schon gar nicht limitiert der Grafikspeicher den Systemspeicher des gesamten PCs. 

Das wars was ich meinte, dass man hier einfach zuviele Informationen bekommt und diese nicht einmal richtig sein müssen.
Wenn du eine bezahlbare und eigentlich ganz gute Karte haben willst informiere dich über die ATI/AMD 4870.
Garantieren ob damit alles so funktioniert wie du dir das vorstellst, kann und sollte das aber niemand. Da sollten bei dir schon die Alarmglöckchen läuten, wenn dir jemand all deine Wünsche verspricht ohne wirklich zu wissen wie dein System aufgebaut ist.

Gruß Cre


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Creciente schrieb:


> ...



Aus diesem Grund finde ich auch den Post von Maldinie am passensten.


----------



## Dini (18. November 2009)

Ich schieb mal ins PC und Technikforum =)

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*schiiiieb*


----------



## Yaggoth (18. November 2009)

Hier streuben sich einen ja die Nackenhaare!
(naja was reg ich mich auf... der Thread kommt wohl aus dem wow-Forum)

Also vorweg, Maldinie ist schon am nächsten drann :-)

@ TE

Was hast du denn sonst so in deinem Rechner verbaut? Ohne Details bezügl. der restlichen Hardware kann dir niemand sagen was dir am meisten bringt.

Dabei interessieren insbesondere:

CPU

RAM

Mainboard

Netzteil

Gehäuse

Betriebssystem

Monitor

Spiele oder sonstige Software für die das ganze ausgelegt sein soll (ich nehme an du hast nicht nur WOW auf deinem Rechner?)


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Ein paar mehr Infos wären angenehm. CPU RAM etc alles was du finden kannst.

Edit meint da war jemand schneller.

Ist notwendig, weil wenn du jetzt ne supi Graka kaufst und der Rest mist ist wirst du keine Leistungssteigerung wahrnehmen oder noch schlimmer das Netzteil ist zu schwach und du zerhaust deinen ganzen PC.


----------



## Freakypriest (18. November 2009)

Creciente schrieb:


> Was der Autor meint ist, dass ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem nur etwa 3GB Arbeitsspeicher addressieren (verwalten) kann.
> Der Grafikspeicher ist davon aber abgekoppelt, da dieser durch die GPU (der Prozessor auf der Grafikkarte) verwaltet wird.
> Das Betriebssystem interessiert sich dafür nur unwesentlich und schon gar nicht limitiert der Grafikspeicher den Systemspeicher des gesamten PCs.



Das ist zwar richtig das die CPU damit nichts zu tun hat aber die adressenverwaltung läuft über den selben Datenbus, das heist nur es kann nicht mehr als 4gb adressiert werden aber wer das tut ist völlig wurst. Das Betriebssystem muss wissen wohin mit den Daten und 32bit kann nur bis 4GB zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht 2x 4GB wenn die Graka ein eigenes System wäre.


----------



## Rethelion (18. November 2009)

Maldinie hats schon richtig erklärt; Speicher alleine bringt dir keine Leistung wenn die GPU zu langsam ist.
Darauf bauen auch Mediamarkt und Co; die verbauen meist irgendwelche schlechten Officekarten mit viel Speicher und hoffen darauf, dass die Kunden nur die großen Speichermengen sehen.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig das die CPU damit nichts zu tun hat aber die adressenverwaltung läuft über den selben Datenbus, das heist nur es kann nicht mehr als 4gb adressiert werden aber wer das tut ist völlig wurst. Das Betriebssystem muss wissen wohin mit den Daten und 32bit kann nur bis 4GB zählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt nicht. Sonst hättest du ja z.B. wenn du dir eine HD5890 zwei mal in den Rechner reinhaust, entweder keinen Grafikkspeicher oder keinen Arbeitsspeicher mehr. Der Speicher der Grafikkarte hat NICHTS damit zu tun, ob du nun ein 32Bit oder 64Bit-OS hast, da geht es nur um den RAM.


----------



## Anthaniel (18. November 2009)

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben,
je größer der monitor (ergo auch die auflösung)
desto mehr speicher brauchst du.
bis 20 zoll reichen 512mb speicher vollkommen aus.
schnelle taktung ist alles bei der graka


----------



## Rethelion (18. November 2009)

Anthaniel schrieb:


> ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben,
> je größer der monitor (ergo auch die auflösung)
> desto mehr speicher brauchst du.
> bis 20 zoll reichen 512mb speicher vollkommen aus.
> schnelle taktung ist alles bei der graka



Die Größe des Monitors steht nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Auflösung. Ein 20"-TFT kann eine FullHD-Auflösung, also 1920x1080, unterstützen und im Vergleich ein 40"-Plasma, der nur HDReady ist, kann eine Auflösung von 1024x768 haben.
Also kann man nicht pauschal sagen für einen 20" reichen 512MB.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. November 2009)

Anthaniel schrieb:


> ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben,
> je größer der monitor (ergo auch die auflösung)
> desto mehr speicher brauchst du.
> bis 20 zoll reichen 512mb speicher vollkommen aus.
> schnelle taktung ist alles bei der graka


Fail.
Der Grafikspeicher hat nichts mit der Moitorgröße zu tun. Und auserdem hat es nicht mit der Zollgröße zu tun, wie groß die Auflösung ist.

Der Rest wurde ja schon gesagt, es kommt auf den Grafikchip an wie schnell WOW rennt. Nur wenn du hohe AA & AF Einstellungen magst, lohnt sich mehr als 1 Gb.


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen 1024 es gibt aber auch leistungstarke Karten mit etwas weniger die donnoch besser sind. Aber wenn du eine ati 4xxx oder gtx 2xx kaufst mit 1024 aufwärts wirste erstmal keine probleme haben.
> 
> Aber man muss bedenken ein 32bit System kann nur 4gb ram verarbeiten, realistisch sogar nur 3,25gb. und bei 1gb Grafik ram hast du sogar nur noch 3GB da die summe 4gb nicht überschreiten kann, veringert sich dein System Ram im verhältniss zur Graka.
> 
> Da es sogar 2gb Karten gibt sollte man diese niemals mit einem 32bit System betreiben wenn man mehr als 2gb Arbeitspeicher hat.



Völlig falsch, leider!




Creciente schrieb:


> @TE
> vergiss das mal ganz schnell wieder - in den Zeilen ist so gut wie nichts enthalten was richtig ist.
> 
> Was der Autor meint ist, dass ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem nur etwa 3GB Arbeitsspeicher addressieren (verwalten) kann.
> ...



So ist es schon eher richtig. Aber mit 32bit kann man nicht nur in etwa 3 GB Speicher verwalten, man kann exakt 4096 MB verwalten, also 4 GB (2^32bit), ganz einfach.
Der Grund, warum es dennoch bei Windows 32bit weniger sind, liegt zum einen an der Tatsache, daß Microsoft bewusst gekürzt hat, um Treiberproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen und zum anderen, daß Komponenten wie z.b. die Grafikkarte sehr wohl Einfluß auf den Systemspeicher haben. Jedoch nicht, wie Freakypriest es meint, nämlich das er in der gesamten Höhe vom Hauptspeicher abzuziehen ist. Vielmehr muss die Tatsache berücksichtigt werden, daß die Register eine Grafikkarte im Hauptspeicher abgebildet werden, so das man sie aus einer Hochsprache heraus ansprechen kann und sich nicht mit Assembler quälen muss.

Desweiteren werden auch Teile des Grafikkartenspeichers in den Hauptspeicher gemappt. Komponenten wie Grafikkarten, Controller oder was auch immer fressen also schon Speicher.
Dennoch verwaltet aber eine Grafikkarte ihren Speicher selbst. Wieviel für die einzelnen Bereiche, wie zum Beispiel I/O-Mapping flöten geht, daß kann man im Gerätemanager sehen.
Unter Resourcen sieht man den Speicherbereich, der belegt wird.

Daß eine Grafikkarte mit 1 GB Ram aber tatsächlich 1 GB vom Hauptspeicher abzwackt, daß ist Blödsinn. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht der Fall.
Ein Test meinerseits zwischen einer 1GB-Karte und einer 512MB-Karte ergab, daß es fast keinen Unterschied machte. 

@TE:

Viel Speicher macht bei einer Grafikkarte nur Sinn, wenn die Grafikkarte auch Leistung hat. Mehr als 512 MB werden immo dann benötigt, wenn die Auflösung ziemlich hoch gewählt ist, oder noch mehr durch Qualitätseinstellungen, wie zum Beispiel AA.

Aber was bringt die eine 9500 GT mit 1024 MB, wenn die Karte ein Spiel in derart hohen Einstellungen von der Leistung eh nicht darstellen kann?

Orientiere dich danach:

Bei ATI kannst du ab einer 4870 1 GB nehmen, bei Nvidia macht ab einer GTX260 mehr als 512 MB Sinn, wobei es die architekturbedingt nicht mit 1024 MB gibt, sie hat halt 896 MB. Reicht auch.

Wenn du wissen willst, was die Grafikkarte leistet, dann ist in erster Linie immer die Anzahl der Unified-Shader interessant, welche für Pixel-, Vertex- und Geometrie-Berechnungen verantwortlich sind. Desweiteren die Bitbreite des Speicherinterfaces im Zusammenhang mit dem verwendeten Ram. Denn Bitbreite * Geschwindigkeit des Rams ist die Bandbreite und die ist auch sehr interessant.

Der Chip selbst sagt eigentlich nicht soviel aus. Ich meine, hier siehst du beim Kauf eine Taktangabe und das war es dann aber auch schon. Bei Nvidia gibt das noch nichtmal Aufschluß über Takt der Shader, da diese separat getaktet werden können. Außerem fällt oft auf, daß gerade Midrange-Karten hier einen sehr hohen Takt haben, aber lange nicht soviel leisten wie die Highend-Karten, die niedriger getaktet sind und eben aber eine viel höhere Shaderanzahl haben.

Shader > All...daran erkennt man als Laie auch sehr leicht, was die Karte leistet. 32 Lowend, 64-128 ist derzeit Midrange und dann gehts Richtung Highend. Unter 128 Shadern und das entspräche einer 9800 GTX zum Beispiel, brauchst du mit 1 GB Ram nicht anfangen.

Was noch wichtig ist: Die Unified Shader der Nvidia sind mit ATI nicht zu vergleichen, da ATI 5D-Shader verwendet, die sie dir dann zum Beispiel im Falle der 4870 als 800 Unified-Shader verkaufen. Hier kannst du also keine Parallelen ziehen, sondern musst beide Hersteller separat betrachten. Nvidia verwendet nur 1D-Shader, daß heißt, die Angabe dort entspricht der tatsächlichen Anzahl.


----------



## Niranda (19. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Test meinerseits zwischen einer 1GB-Karte und einer 512MB-Karte ergab, daß es fast keinen Unterschied machte.



Wenn man in 60sek 500Liter Wasser in ein Becken schafft zu kippen mit je 1L pro Gang, dann macht es keinen Unterschied ob das Becken nun 512 oder 1024Liter fasst - ich (die GPU) schaff einfach nicht mehr.
Jaja.. ganz trivial >_> aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^.^


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

A. Nira Recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


B. Nira muss Signatur kleiner machen. (Die ist 16,5 MB groß und ruckelt selbst bei der 5MB Standleitung bei mir in der Arbeits nur so vor sich hin oO)


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2009)

Jop, hat sie. Allerdings bezog sich der Satz auf den Hauptspeicher (Systemspeicher), welcher durch den Einsatz beider Karten unter Vista 32bit flöten ging.
Ich glaube, daß hat sie falsch verstanden. Ansatz meines Tests war es herauszufinden, ob sich die zusätzlichen 512 MB wirklich anhand von fehlenden 512 MB Hauptspeicher bemerkbar machen. Und das war eben nicht der Fall.

Ich hatte mit einer 512 MB Karte ca. 3,2 GB Hauptspeicher zur Verfügung und mit der 1 GB-Karte war es fast genau so viel, bzw. es waren halt 100 MB weniger. Die ATI4870 hat also tatsächlich mehr Hauptspeicher verbraucht, als meine 8800 GTS, aber halt nicht annährend weitere 512 MB. 

Wenn eine Karte ihren Speicher nicht selbst verwalten würde, dann hättest du unter 32bit Vista mit einer 2 GB ATI 4870 X2 fast keinen Hauptspeicher mehr.
Wäre wohl etwas schwachsinnig.


----------



## Niranda (19. November 2009)

jap, habs anders verstanden... ^^

OT:
Signatur kleiner machen.. hm... wie? xD


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2009)

Naja, weniger Frames wär ne Möglichkeit. Die Signatur ist ~16MB groß °_° 750 Frames sind einfach zu viel. Mach doch 5/6 Bildder, wo dann einfach immer direkt der Text gewechselt wird ^^


----------



## eMJay (19. November 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> B. Nira muss Signatur kleiner machen. (Die ist 16,5 MB groß und ruckelt selbst bei der 5MB Standleitung bei mir in der Arbeits nur so vor sich hin oO)



Bei mir ruckelt da nichts hab nur 32Mbit ... sind dann 4MB^^


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt da nichts hab nur 32Mbit ... sind dann 4MB^^



Ja, stimmt. Wenn dann geht ja auch eher der Server von dems abgerufen wird in die Knie. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich durchgehend einen Ladebalken, der mir gezeigt hat, dass das Ding nicht sonderlich klein ist. ^^


----------



## Niranda (19. November 2009)

kann euch beruhigen, ist nicht von meinem Server xD


----------



## Kyragan (19. November 2009)

Nur als Nebenbemerkung was den Grafikkartenspeicher angeht:

Bei (noch) aktuellen Nvidia-Karten sieht man wesentlich höhere Speichermengen als bei Radeonkarten der gleichen oder gar der aktuellen Generation. Eine HD5870 kommt mit 1GB GDDR5 RAM daher, eine GTX280 besitzt ~1,6GB. Das hängt vor allem mit dem Speichermanagement der Karten zusammen, weniger mit der Tatsache dass Nvidia auf den GT200-karten noch DDR3-RAm verbaut.
Bei ner Radeon wird nach dem Abschluss eines Levels der Speicher kurzerhand komplett geräumt. Nvidia sammelt, unabhängig vom Level, die Daten und wenn er voll ist wird die erste Stelle geräumt und neu besetzt. Wenn man sich die RAM-Nutzung im Spielverlauf ansieht, sieht man Schwankungen(eben das auffüllen und dann radikal leeren des Speichers) bei ATI und einen stetigen Anstieg bei Nvidia. 
Nvidia will so Nachladeruckler vermeiden. Obs sinnvoll ist, ist ne andere Frage. Wohl nur bei Texturen die oft verwendet werden oder wiederkehren. Die müssen dann nämlich nicht neu berechnet und nachgeladen werden. Andererseits aber bedeutet eine höhere Speichermenge auf einen höheren Stromverbrauch und höhere Abwärme.
Die neuen Fermis, im Desktopbereich als GT300 erhältlich wenn sie denn mal erscheinen, sollen im übrigen 1,5GB und später wohl gar 3GB Grafikkartenspeicher haben. Die Tesla-Karten die für den Betrieb in Racks und damit zur Berechnung komplizierter wissenschaftlicher Aufgaben gedacht sind kommen mit 3bzw. 6GB daher.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2009)

Also, in Sachen Speichermanagement sehe ich ATI immo vorn. Nvidia hat dafür die effizienteren Shader. Die 5D-Shader von ATI scheinen sehr stark von der jeweiligen Anwendung und dem Treiber abhängig zu sein.


----------



## Kyragan (19. November 2009)

Naja im Grunde ist es abhängig von der Anwendung. Wenn du Spiele hast, wo du mehr mals an gleichaussehenden Dingen vorbeikommst und das in unterschiedlichen Leveln wirst mit ner Nvidia evtl. mehr Performance rausziehen können. Einfach weil er nicht jedes Mal das Ding nachladen muss. ATi kommt dafür eben mit weniger VRAM und demnach geringerem Stromverbrauch aus.
Man wird sehen was es bringt.
NV hat ja vor kurzem angekündigt, wie die Karten aufgebaut sein werden.
Die Teslas haben enorm viel VRAM, takten aber am niedrigsten von allen da sie vor allem in Racks verbaut werden wo Wärmeableitung ein viel größeres Problem darstellt als anderswo. Angekündigt sind wohl ~1230MHz Speichertakt. Aktuell, wird sich zum Release evtl. noch ändern.
Die Quattro-Karten haben weniger Speicher, kein EEC und keinen L2-Cache in den Chips. Sind aber höher getaktet. Man schätzt zwischen 1300 und 1400MHz Speichertakt.
Die GeForce-Karten werden letztendlich mit ~1,5GB VRAM(in den Spitzenmodellen sind gar 3GB denkbar) und den höchsten Taktraten erwartet. Man schätzt 1600MHz+ sind realistisch.

Ob das ganze letztendlich so kommt ist ne andere Geschichte.

Interessant wird eigentlich erst die nächste Generation nach Fermi. Wenn ATi und Nvidia ihre komplett neuen Architekturen vorstellen. Alles was derzeit auf den Markt kommt ist ja nix anderes als aufpolierte Chips. Der aktuelle ATi-Chip baut noch auf der R600-Architektur auf und die Fermi sind im Grunde immer noch GT200. Nur eben aufpoliert und im GPU-Computingbereich mit EEC und nem großen L2-Cache ausgestattet. Mit der neuen Architektur will Nvidia nun endlich von den 1D-Shadern weg. Bin mal gespannt, was da dann kommt.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2009)

Da bist du falsch informiert. Der Nvidia-Chip ist eine Neuentwicklung. Allein der ATI-Chip ist ein Aufguß.


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2009)

Von der Speichermenge auf hoeheren Stromverbrauch und mehr Abwaerme zu folgern, ist auch bissl weit hergeholt. Der Unterschied in der Leistungsaufnahme einer 4870 mit 512MB und einer mit 1GB GDDR5 lag bei 5W unter Last - war also zu vernachlaessigen. Wobei man ja beim Vergleichen auch auf die Verwendung von GDDR3 oder GDDR5 und den Speichertakt beruecksichtigen muesste.

Uebrigens (Vorsicht: Klugscheissmodus ist nun aktiviert!): VRAM ist irgendwie ne doofe Abkuerzung fuer den Speicher auf Grafikkarten, da VRAM ein spezieller Typ von Grafik-RAM war, wie er vor GDDR benutzt wurde. Und GDDR3/GDDR5 hat relativ wenig mit DDR3/DDR5 zu tun - man sollte deshalb bei Grafikkarten auch nicht von DDR3 bzw. DDR5 sprechen.


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Von der Speichermenge auf hoeheren Stromverbrauch und mehr Abwaerme zu folgern, ist auch bissl weit hergeholt.


Wo es mehr mit Strom zu versorgen gibt steigt der Stromverbrauch. Und dort wo massig Strom durchgepumpt wird entsteht nunmal Abwärme. Bedenk halt, dass die Fermis wohl ne 512Bit breite Speicheranbindung bekommen. Da ist jede Menge Raum für jede Menge Speicherchips.


----------

